
Will Big Business Finally Reckon with the Climate Crisis? - vo2maxer
https://www.newyorker.com/news/annals-of-a-warming-planet/will-big-business-finally-reckon-with-the-climate-crisis
======
RickJWagner
No, I don't believe big business will reckon with it.

Not until the people who travel by private jet, build homes much too big for
themselves, and vacation on yachts give up all their stuff. (We all know
that's not going to happen.)

It's going to need a world-wide, all-hands-on-deck effort. "Carbon Offsets"
only separate the haves from the have-nots.

When the leaders of big business (and government, and entertainment) begin
leading by example, then change on a large scale will be possible.

